# 20° geber



## gerätenarr (18. November 2004)

*20° geber(swinger)*

Hallo, ab wieviel Meter Tiefe "*spätestens*" braucht man eigentlich einen *20°* Geber(swinger), und sind *30€* dafür OK ????? :b |kopfkrat


----------



## Albatros (18. November 2004)

*AW: 20° geber*

Moin gerätenarr#h

ich sach mal so ab 50 mtr aufwärts ist ein 20° Geber schon von Vorteil. In unseren heimischen Gewässern bis max. 20 mtr. Tiefe kommt man besser mit einem 60° Geber zurecht. 30Euro für den Geber ist auf jeden Fall ok.


----------



## Loup de mer (18. November 2004)

*AW: 20° geber*

Hai Gerätenarr,

je kleiner der Sendewinkel, desto geringer die erreichbare Tiefe. Wenn du also tief loten willst, brauchst du einen größeren Sendewinkel oder bei einem kleinen Winkel entsprechend mehr Power.

Sehr gut erklärt sind die Zusammenhänge hier: 
http://www.angeln.de/praxis/echolote/tutorium/index.htm

Gruß  Thomas


----------



## Mirko (19. November 2004)

*AW: 20° geber*

Hallo Loup de mer,

soweit ich weiss, ist es genau umgekehrt.

Gruß Mirko


----------



## Albatros (19. November 2004)

*AW: 20° geber*

nichts für ungut Loup de mer, aber so ist es. Umso kleiner der Sendewinkel, desto besser die Darstellung in größeren Tiefen, siehe hier:

http://www.angeln.de/praxis/echolote/tutorium/winkel.htm



> Lowrance bietet ein weites Spektrum an Gebern mit verschiedenen Sendewinkeln. Breite Geberkegel zeigen mehr von der Unterwasserwelt, auf Kosten der möglichen Tiefe, schmale Sendewinkel sorgen für große Tiefen, bedecken dafür einen kleineren Bereich unter Wasser



Stell Dir einen z.B. 60° Geber in Norwegen in einer Tiefe von ca. 200 mtr. vor. Der Geber deckt eine so große Fläche ab, daß in dieser großen Tiefe gar keine genaue Darstellung mehr gezeigt werden kann...


----------



## gerätenarr (19. November 2004)

*AW: 20° geber*

Danke!!:l 

Hab ihn schon für 29,50€.#v 

Soll für Lowrance X 51 sein (laut Verkäuferin von As...i), aber im Geschäft haben wir ihn ausprobiert auf 125er Model und der Stecker hat gepasst.
Also wird er auch passen auf mein 97er Model (hoffe ich), denn er ist im Moment nicht bei mir um zu testen!!#h

es ist HS-WSX


----------



## Loup de mer (19. November 2004)

*AW: 20° geber*

@Albatros
schau mal bitte auch bei angeln.de, aber hier, das ist meiner Meinung nach schlüssiger:

http://www.angeln.de/praxis/echolote/tutorium/frequenz.htm

kurzwellige Schwingungen werden in allen Medien stärker gedämpft als in langwelligen (denk mal an die Reichweite von Langwellen-Radiosendern). Bei Echoloten gehen die schmalen Geberkegel mit hohen Sendefrequenzen und damit geringer Wellenlänge einher:

c = λ * f



c...Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit

λ...Wellenlänge der Schwingung/Welle

f...Frequenz der Schwingung/Welle



c = konstant (Schall mit ca. 1440 m/s im Wasser)


Meiner Meinung nach lässt sich die mangelnde Reichweite von Echoloten mit schmaler Richtcharakteristik nur durch mehr Power ausgleichen und so wird es auch gemacht.

Kann sein, dass ich mich irre - bin gern zur Diskussion bereit.

Gruß  Thomas


----------



## Albatros (20. November 2004)

*AW: 20° geber*

Moin Loup de mer#h

das klingt alles sehr technisch was du schreibst und ich muss ganz ehrlich sein, da muss ich passen!!! Aber eines ist ganz gewiss und da bin ich mir auch 100%ig sicher: Wer in größeren Tiefen fischen will, braucht ein Echolot mit einer hohen Sendeleistung und einem sehr kleinen Sendekegel. In flacheren Gewässern schadet zwar eine hohe Sendeleistung nicht, aber der Sendekegel sollte auf jeden Fall größer gewählt werden. 

So, jetzt habe ich gerade gesehen, daß Du ein X-126 mit einem Doppelfrequenzgeber  (50 u. 200kHz) besitzt, da ist es tatsächlich so, wie Du schreibst. Aber bei den Standardmodellen (200kHz) ohne dem Doppelfrequenzgeber ist es tatsächlich so, wie oben beschrieben. Dies kannst Du im Board auch überall nachlesen...


----------



## petipet (20. November 2004)

*AW: 20° geber*

@Albatros,

bin Laie, aber alles ums Echolot interessiert mich. Ich benutzte bisher nur ein Hand-E. von Plastimo, das war aber für ein Schlauchboot unkompliziert. Immerhin konnte ich so die Tiefenlinien nach Seekarte aufspüren. Vielleicht werde ich in absehbarer Zeit ein GFK-Bötchen kaufen. Seegebiet Ostsee. Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist bei der mittleren Wassertiefe der westlichen Ostsee, ein Kegel von 20° zu steil (?) und mehr für tieferes Wasser, z.B. Norge geeignet(?)

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Albatros (20. November 2004)

*AW: 20° geber*

moin petipet#h

erst mal, ich vermute neben meinem X-135 besitze ich u.a. das selbe gelbe Plastimo Gerät, Echotest II nicht wahr Ist schon ein feines Teil und absolut zuverlässig! Willst Du neben der Ostsee auch in Norge damit fischen, dann wäre die bessere Wahl ein Echolot mit einem Doppelfrequenzgeber (50 u. 200kHz). Dieses kannst Du nahezu in jedem Gewässer nutzen. Falls Du es nur für die Ostsee nutzt, reicht auch ein Standardgerät (200kHz). In was für Wassertiefen fischst Du da denn so? In der Regel gilt bei den Standardgeräten, umso tiefer das Gewässer, desto kleiner der Sendekegel. Z.B. Norwegen 8°, 12° höchstens 20°. Ostsee je nach Tiefe 20° oder höher. Heimische Gewässer mit einer geringen Tiefe 60° und höher...


----------



## petipet (20. November 2004)

*AW: 20° geber*

Hallo Albatros,#h 

wenn alles klappt, wie ich mir das vorstelle (büffele für SBF-See - in DK war der ja bis jetzt nicht vorgeschrieben) wäre das, das Seegebiet Fehmarn bis Neustätter Bucht. Richtet sich danach, wo ich dann einen Jahresliegeplatz fürs Boot und Wohnwagen (fest) bekomme. Ich weiß, alles noch nicht richtig ausgegoren. Aber die allgemeine Richtung steht fest in unseren Plänen. (Meine Frau und ich sind 55... da kann man nicht mehr lange rumkaspern) Stelle immer wieder fest, wie Klasse das AB ist. Mit diesen Hintergrundinformationen habe ich auf der "Boot 05" in Düsseldorf bessere Chancen durchzublicken, bei dem, für einen Laien fast unüberschaubaren Markt und Angeboten. Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Gruß...Peter#h (noch Landratte)


----------



## Loup de mer (20. November 2004)

*AW: 20° geber*

Hai Albatros

Da sind wir ja doch auf der ganzen Linie der gleichen Meinung - freut mich!

Gruß  Thomas


----------



## gerätenarr (20. November 2004)

*AW: 20° geber*

Hi, jetzt :b ich das es für den X-51 zwei 20°Geber gibt. 
Der erste ist der *HS-WSX*(den ich gekauft habe für mein X-97er Modell) und es gibt auch den *ST-TX*, der ohnehin passt für das 97er Modell.

*Ist der HS-WSX doch der Falsche 20°Geber für den X-97 ????*


----------



## Albatros (20. November 2004)

*AW: 20° geber*

@Loup de mer

so siehts aus und wenn es nicht so währe, ist es auch halb so schlimm  #6

@gerätenarr

im Moment habe ich Urlaub und somit keinen Zugang zu den Unterlagen, sonst könnte ich nachgucken, wie die Bezeichnung des Gebers für ein X-97  ist. Entweder erhälst Du hier noch eine Antwort, sonst rufe einfach mal bei der Firma Think Big Tel. 0231 - 44 62 65 1 (Ansprechpartner Jürgen Haese, Hardy Derenthal o. Reinhard Mucha) an und frage mal nach. Auf Askari würde ich mich in dieser Beziehung nicht unbedingt verlassen, nichts gegen Askari!!!

@petipet

na dann mal viel Erfolg beim Führerschein, wird schon klappen#6 Es ist noch nicht ganz klar, aber 2 aus unserer Firma werden auf jeden Fall die 10 Tage auf der Boot sein, vielleicht muss ich ja auch hin. Wenn ja, können wir uns ja bei einer Tasse Kaffee noch ein büschn unterhalten  Näheres dazu aber erst im Januar, da unser Cheffe immer sehr spät mit seinen Ideen raus kommt  |gr:


----------



## petipet (20. November 2004)

*AW: 20° geber*

@Albatros,

Mann, das wäre ja ne Wucht. Freue mich drauf.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## Albatros (20. November 2004)

*AW: 20° geber*

ja mal schaun, vielleicht wird ja was draus. Ich sag noch rechtzeitig hier in diesem Thread Bescheid!


----------



## Loup de mer (20. November 2004)

*AW: 20° geber*

@gerätenarr

Zum Thema Schwinger schau mal hier: 
http://www.lowrance.com/Accessories/search.asp?SearchType=Unit&Unit=X51
hier sind alle Zubehörteile für das X51 augelistet. Demnach ist der ST-TX ein Temperatur- und Geschwindigkeitssensor

Gruß  Thomas


----------



## gerätenarr (20. November 2004)

*AW: 20° geber*

Oh, Danke  @Loup de mer !!!!!


----------



## Jirko (20. November 2004)

*AW: 20° geber*

nabend gerätenarr #h


> Ist der HS-WSX doch der Falsche 20°Geber für den X-97 ????


keine sorge, der schwinger passt wie die faust auf´s auge  #h

PS: im übrigen auch kompatibel zum x-51er #h


----------



## gerätenarr (20. November 2004)

*AW: 20° geber*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> nabend gerätenarr #h
> 
> keine sorge, der schwinger passt wie die faust auf´s auge  #h
> 
> PS: im übrigen auch kompatibel zum x-51er #h


 
Jetzt kann ich in Ruhe einschlafen !!!!!#h


----------

